# Find my ipad



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I was looking for an app for find my iPad,but I can't find it, just find my iPhone.is there anyway I
can put it on my iPhone? 
Thanks
Amy


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Find My Phone tracks all Apple devices.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

cleee said:


> Find My Phone tracks all Apple devices.


Thanks


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Yw!  I find i need to use it a lot for my phone and ipad. I put them down and then have no idea where.


----------

